
Twitter announces Reasonable Scala compiler with the focus on compilation speed - eugene_burmako
https://github.com/twitter/reasonable-scala
======
AheadOfTime295
Re: compilation speed, a story with happy end: Achieving 3.2x Faster Scala
Compile Time

Diagnostics:

\- A method takes an implicit parameter to be filled in by the compiler

\- the Scala compiler synthesizes an argument for that parameter using macros

\- instead of using an existing value in the implicit scope

Conclusion: that's why a small source file took so long to typecheck.

Details at [https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/achieving-3.2x-faster-
sca...](https://jobs.zalando.com/tech/blog/achieving-3.2x-faster-scala-
compile-time/)

------
virtualwhys
Releated Work[1]

[1] [https://github.com/twitter/reasonable-
scala/blob/master/rela...](https://github.com/twitter/reasonable-
scala/blob/master/relatedwork.md)

